# PAL - Region 2 DVD player recommendations wanted



## Starliner (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello!

I am trying to solve a problem for a good friend in Windsor, CT. He has a number of DVD's which are PAL and Region 2 (from Germany, I think), and cannot locate a DVD player here which will play these formats.

I read some ads on Amazon where the equipment offered was supposed to play everything, but I also saw customer reviews which said region 2 DVD's did not work on them.

Perhaps some of you have suggestions as to what he should look for, or where? 

Thank you!

Starliner


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Starliner said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to solve a problem for a good friend in Windsor, CT. He has a number of DVD's which are PAL and Region 2 (from Germany, I think), and cannot locate a DVD player here which will play these formats.
> 
> ...


Hello,
This should do the trick:http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Ultra-Co...id=1346611769&sr=1-1&keywords=region+free+dvd
Around $40 and the Reviews seem quite positive.
Cheers,
J


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Buy a gently-used OPPO.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Great idea, I was going to recommend it but they are way more expensive. Also, I think BB's Insignia DVD Player is Multiregion, but it might be since discontinued.


----------

